# Nephrite Jade



## DocStram (Jun 10, 2011)

Anybody have experience working with Nephrite Jade?   A friend just returned from Alaska and brought 4 pieces for me.  Three of them are round, cylindrical shaped about 1 inch diameter by 4 to 6 inches long.

They're probably in the 5.8 - 6.2 range of the MOH scale.  I know they can be carved with a  diamond tipped burr, but I'm wondering about drilling and turning them for pen blanks. (They are not TruStone.)

Any suggestions?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Al, send 2 to me to experiment with then I'll let you know what I found out.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 10, 2011)

Tried this many years ago. You really need some good diamond drill bits and plenty of lubrication/cooling while drilling. Also wore out many tools in an attempt to turn. Even tried grinding. Best I got was with coring drill bits. I got some relatively inexpensive ones on ebay from China but they didn't last long. Did get one centerband complete, but process was too cumbersome for longer pieces for me. Still have some jade left, but never got back to it.

Also had to use diamond saw to part it.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 10, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Al, send 2 to me to experiment with then I'll let you know what I found out.:wink::biggrin:


 
LOL, send me the other two and I'll have a go too. If they fail, you can have them back:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 10, 2011)

i have a block about 1 1/2" square by 6" that is my "moby Dick" of pen blanks....been beating on it with the Harbor Freight diamond tip bits and have managed to wreck the bits, but I think the stone is getting scared (not yet scarred, but maybe scared)....take pics!


----------



## DocStram (Jun 10, 2011)

Since Bruce and Jon were the only ones not to ask . . .  I've decided to send all of the jade to them.  :biggrin:

Thanks for the advice thus far.  I'm hoping to make a single barrel pen from one of the pieces.  But, from the sounds of things, I may end up using smaller pieces of it for trim.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 10, 2011)

If you get more, I'm in for some too.:biggrin::wink:


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 10, 2011)

I have no experience with it, but a quick Google search brought me to this page: http://www.rocks4u.com/drillrock.htm

Doesn't sound too hard, as long as you have some way to control the water. It's probably easier with a drill press than on the lathe.


----------



## okiebugg (Jun 10, 2011)

*signature OK?*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Al, send 2 to me to experiment with then I'll let you know what I found out.:wink::biggrin:


 
I took your signature for use on another site dealing with politics. If you mind, tell me before I use it, and I won't........Thanks


----------



## okiebugg (Jun 10, 2011)

DocStram said:


> Anybody have experience working with Nephrite Jade? A friend just returned from Alaska and brought 4 pieces for me. Three of them are round, cylindrical shaped about 1 inch diameter by 4 to 6 inches long.
> 
> They're probably in the 5.8 - 6.2 range of the MOH scale. I know they can be carved with a diamond tipped burr, but I'm wondering about drilling and turning them for pen blanks. (They are not TruStone.)
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
If you aint gonna use it, send me 1 tube and I'll try it for a stone inlay. If it works?????


----------



## DocStram (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the suggestions.

Jim . . .  please note that Roy et al were joking about me not using it.  I have plans for all of it.  

I also spoke with an old friend of ours who has made jade pens.  

My plan, at this point, is to get a few diamond core bits to drill it out .. .   and then a diamond flat file (1" width) and some ceramic or silicon carbide paper.  Plus . . . water, and lots of it.

I'll keep you all posted. 

Meanwhile, other suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 11, 2011)

DocStram said:


> Thanks everybody for the suggestions.
> 
> Jim . . . please note that Roy et al were joking about me not using it. I have plans for all of it.
> 
> ...


 It sounds to me like you're on the right track here Doc. I look forward to the results.


----------



## LEAP (Jun 12, 2011)

Doc,
I used a diamond wheel dresser on some really hard sandstone I got from Charlie a while back. The rectangular kind with a relatively large surface area. The stone ate carbide for lunch. It was slow going but worked to smooth out the blank for final "sanding" which was done with a diamone file. I drilled it with masonary bits first stepping from the smallest I could get to just under sierra size then a diamond core bit got it close enough to epoxy it on the tube. Good luck


----------



## DocStram (Jun 12, 2011)

This is really helpful information.  I appreciate all of the advice and tips.


----------

